# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Phil Heath - 2010 Mr. Olympia - DVD PICS!!!

## 1981

Phil Heath a.k.a "The Gift" looked his best at that time in his career for this contest. He was sliced from head to toe. The added muscle made him to be able to stand with the big boys from the front, side and back. Phil had the best back double bicep in the show and displayed his amazing detail in his back that no one could match. With his amazing arms, delts, tight waist and great legs from the front and back, Phil was the most complete bodybuilder on stage and in my opinion should have won the show, but the judges had him in second place after Jay Cutler. This was just beginning for "The Gift", for bigger and better things were to come a year later.

More Pics Phil Heath 2010 Mr Olympia

Note: These are wallpaper size pics. 1280 x 960

----------


## Turkish Juicer

... and I thought arms were considered a small muscle group, looking at Phil's arms, I was obviously wrong  :Aajack: 

No wonder why Hany told him NOT to train arms for more than once a month after his second place in 2010 Mr Olympia, dude has completely dwarfed his very own chest with arms that are obviously overgrown due to freaky genetics.

Let's not forget that proportion is a big part of this game and Phil has failed in this segment by bringing in those guns that are size of a tree trunk to the show that year... I liked the package he had to present more in 2012 Mr. O at any rate.

----------


## Armykid93

In my opinion flex Wheelers arms were always to big to, that's why he never won the Olympia

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Same could be said for Kevin Levrone. 

The guy was a freak of nature, he had an incredible muscular physique and his conditioning was always spot on; however, his massive arms and delts always dwarfed his chest. Look at any front pose of Levrone, this becomes quite obvious. 

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...Levrone22a.jpg

----------


## slowpoison

i know a friend whose waist would be maybe an inch or 2 less than kevs arms. boy wat wouldnt i give to get half of that

----------


## revo_romero

> Same could be said for Kevin Levrone. 
> 
> The guy was a freak of nature, he had an incredible muscular physique and his conditioning was always spot on; however, his massive arms and delts always dwarfed his chest. Look at any front pose of Levrone, this becomes quite obvious. 
> 
> http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...Levrone22a.jpg


Holy sheep Sh**! This one out of all that I've seen of him, makes his otherwise big chest look small in comparison to his arms

----------


## rhoads90

another case of hgh gut

----------

